# Follow up appointment with consultant tomorrow!



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone

have not posted in a while as nothing was going on with me regarding investigations etc just waiting for results

Had , fsh & AMH & various other tests all done in May alongside transvaginal scan at Liverpool womens

Was a bit disappointed when they gave me my next appointment through and it wasn't until September as I felt I couldn't wait that long to find out what was up with me. I mean 4 months to find out my results! But i have waited!

I have managed to keep busy and just get on with life and went on holiday a couple of times , in fact just got back from 2 weeks in Mexico last week - bliss.

So all that waiting and now its tomorrow and I don't want to go. I mean I want to find out but its been ages that now I am scared for a verdict.

Do we think I will get a verdict tomorrow? What generally happens on your second appointment? 
Am scared to be told what is the matter as at least all this time i have been (blissfully?) ignorant.

Any tips on questions I should ask?
I actually can't think of any but I know after my first appointment I was disappointed I hadn't asked anything as my mind went blank in the appointment.
I am sure last month I thought of questions but now ( i think its nerves) I can't think of a thing! 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Lilliwilli,

I'm in the same boat, I had my appointment at assisted conception unit last week where we got told i have Polycystics Ovaries and my DH has low Sperm count.
She mentioned IVF 6 month wait and trying Clomid for 6 months instead if i wanted but didn't really go into details. she didn't give me and details on Polycystic ovaries either! We now have a 5 week wait till my next appointment and I'm going out of my mind already i cant imagine what you have been through for months not knowing whats going on! well done for getting through it i would of gone crazy!
Sorry I'm latereplying only just seen your post.
How did it all go at your consultation?

Baby Dust to you!

x Natalie


----------



## itwillhappen2015 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi 

thanks for replying. 
The consulation didnt go well - was told I wouldn't be able to have my own child and should consider donor eggs.
He said I won't qualify for IVF either a my FSH was 15 ( when tested in may - habve had to wait this long for results) and cut off for nhs is 14.
Also amh <1.2 which he said was undetectable.

Felt distraught about it but am going to do  I can do health wise to try and get my fsh down and ordered lots of supplements so that when we do go back in jan ( next appt!!!) my fsh may have reduced & perhaps my egg quality although no way of telling that! I will go private perhaps to get tested again as I want to go armed with results. I want at least to try with my own eggs if there are any!!


So that was tuesday last week. On friday evening I got some left sided pains for a few hours - not horrensous but noticble! So eventually I worked out what date it was and went and did an opk test and i got a smiley face  I was slipping round the house so pleased!
Now it might not mean much but I haven't had this smiley face since 1 occasion this year in June! So we have tried as best as we can getting busy this weekend ( my poor husband had a cold and chest inf) it takes the romance out of it somewhat- but i can't believe it  was a positive OPK. Trying not to get my hopes up - especially after I have just read that yiu can get an lh surge and still not ovulate :-( but we can dream.
Would love to go back to that horrible consutant in January and say oh we don't need your help thanks! We did it on our own! 

baby dust to you - I must admit I don't know a great deal about PCOS - hope the next 5 weeks fly! 
xx


----------



## mrsbp (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi

oh no not great news but im happy that you are being so positive about it!
Well the smiley face is assuring im pleased for you and finger crossed for you!
Aw poor hubby mines the same full of flu but we saw a follicle nice n big on the scan the other day so we were exactly the same as u does suck the romance out but needs must haha!
i dont no much about donor eggs but from what ive read its not to bad least maybe u can actually carry your child an not need for a surrogate which i thinks a big deal!
January will come round quik what with halloween and christmas. Not all things are 100% so theres always a chance of a miracle no matter the odds so good luck!! Xxx


----------



## Hopeful thinking 1 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi lilliwilli, sorry to hear that your consultation didnt go we'll last week but just wanted to provide to with some info that might help you.  I can't remember what my FSH level was but I also have a low AMH number of 2.  I was then recalled back to the hospital on day 3 of the following cycle for antral follical count which is a vaginal scan but don't worry it's not sore and the nurses are really reassuring they have seen it all before.  My results of the AFC showed 13 which they were happy with although they did say I may be a poor responder.  Two members of staff a my clinic have said that the AMH is not very accurate and the AFC is much more accurate you should maybe ask if your clinic are willing to preform this scan on you.  I hope this is of some help to you and you have a more positive meeting with your clinic the next time! That's great if your are ovulating I would think that would make your argument to get further test even stronger!! 
The whole process is a rollercoaster but hopefully the next step for you will be up!! These threads are amazing support and you always find someone who is has a miracle story! 

Take care 

Hopeful thinking


----------

